
Quantum Probability Explanations for Probability Judgment 'Errors' - incomethax
http://arxiv.org/abs/0909.2789
======
russell
Perhaps a simpler (less than 49 pages) explanation is that our ability to make
nuanced decisions is clouded by our survival instinct to make quick decisions
in the face of danger, hunting, or competition.

